# Avia Mercury Watch?



## vigman (Dec 24, 2010)

Hi

Can anyone tell me more, especially date, of an Avia watch with Mercury and Swiss on the face? There is a gold ring inside the numbers and seconds on the outside. Any info appreciated, please





TIA

Vigman


----------



## vigman (Dec 24, 2010)

Anything from anyone..........? TIA



vigman said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone tell me more, especially date, of an Avia watch with Mercury and Swiss on the face? There is a gold ring inside the numbers and seconds on the outside. Any info appreciated, please
> 
> ...


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

vigman said:


> Anything from anyone..........? TIA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The appearance suggests a date in the 1950's, more than that I cannot say.


----------



## vigman (Dec 24, 2010)

Roamer Man said:


> vigman said:
> 
> 
> > Anything from anyone..........? TIA
> ...


Many thanks...at least that is a start!

Vigman


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi, can't really add any more other than I have one that is virtually identical, albeit a different manufacturer










Mark


----------



## vigman (Dec 24, 2010)

Many thanks for that posting. I wonder if this model was used for even more companies?

Vigman


----------



## vigman (Dec 24, 2010)

Sparky said:


> Hi, can't really add any more other than I have one that is virtually identical, albeit a different manufacturer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the original strap, please? It also (looks military?). Do you know the date of manufacture of your watch?

TIA

Vigman


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Sparky said:


> Hi, can't really add any more other than I have one that is virtually identical, albeit a different manufacturer
> 
> 
> 
> Mark


 Sparky you still got this? Think I got a smile one with Rensie on the inside but it's a bumper. Any idea what's inside yours?


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

I think I do still have it. I will try and find it later and let you know

Thanks

Mark


----------

